# Notifications



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know if this is feasible, but I think it would be extremely helpful for a thread starter to get notified when anything goes on in that thread. If on page 7, there is a great post and I "like" it, I think the thread starter should be notified just like the post maker gets notified. This would help them focus on astute posts in their threads and give more reason for other people to pile on the "like" button on a good post.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Herschel said:


> I don't know if this is feasible, but I think it would be extremely helpful for a thread starter to get notified when anything goes on in that thread. If on page 7, there is a great post and I "like" it, I think the thread starter should be notified just like the post maker gets notified. This would help them focus on astute posts in their threads and give more reason for other people to pile on the "like" button on a good post.


You can subscribe to a thread, and choose when you're notified.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Uh, those threads can be seductive.

It's origin "Spool and Spoor" a long way from home.

And your' anxious anticipation will take precedence. Your' homey, Honey-Do chores gridlocked, never meeting completion.

The Axe will fall, [a potential fallout from a potentiated Spouse?] who takes not a kindly view of your online dalliances, seen as emotional robbery. Uh, huh!

Soon to be Ex-Spouse!
.................................................................................................................................
The Karmatic question doth spill out:

"Honey, who is messaging you?"


----------

